# Need Lighting!



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, I went and got some coral frags from Tang Daddy and I was happy with the corals and price. I am, however, very unhappy with my current lighting (PAR38 LED with 30* optics). The bulb spotlights too much and I am forced to keep the corals around the middle of the tank.

I would like to go the PC route and put 2 PC bulbs into my stock hood. I would also need a fan to keep things cool. I would take out the existing lighting fixture in the Fluval Edge to make room for these bulbs.

I was wondering if there was anyone who could build this for me? I would supply material and I would pay for the labor.

Here is a link to give you an idea of what I would like. This person custom made a hood to fit 4 bulbs in. I am keeping the stock hood and only putting two bulbs in.

My Fluval Edge PICO Aquarium - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Please PM me if you can help


----------

